# So what is the point of prepping?



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

So I read a lot of people's comments both here and other forum and it makes me wonder why bother? 
I firmly believe in being prepared for what ever comes in the future but at the same time I don't believe socking up an arsenal of guns and ammo is the key. Not that I wont defend myself and also hunt. I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in. 
I also don't understand the idea of stocking up on 5 years of food for 100 people, and water for the same. To me this is unrealistic and can be taken away at the will of the government or anyone with more guns than I have. 
It also bothers me to see people storing up 10 years worth of top ramen noodles, because I cant help wondering what happens when that supply is gone if you did out live the toxic waste those kind of foods turn us into. 
I look around my world and keep asking myself the same question. Why? If we can't try to live like we think we will need to if what ever shit hits the fan NOW, we wont make it then, no matter how much top ramen we have stock piled. Wouldn't it make more sense to change what we are doing wrong now rather that waiting for something to happen?
We as humans have so much knowledge and we choose not to use it. I watched a man grow algae in his back yard and turn it into diesel to run his car. Why cant we all do that? Are we to stupid to grow pond scum?
We may not all have to land or knowledge to grow all of our own food, but why not change what we eat now so we are not so dependent on what comes from the store that was shipped to us from some far off county? Bananas for example...grown far overseas in lands that are being destroyed to produce the bananas you eat, fruit that is picked green before it has a chance to produce the good nutrition it should be providing us, so it can be shipped with out bruising to us in our rich culture that would never eat a bruised piece of fruit. 
So the last time I looked at bananas at the store they were 59 cent/lb cheap. but are they really? how much was destroyed, used or abuse to get that banana to the store? I don't even want to guess at how much fuel was spent to fuel the boats, trucks etc. to get it here. Is it worth the little bit of potassium you get? a tomato has more and we can all grow them. 
Why is it so hard for us as Americans to live with what we have? why do we have to have so much and cause the waste of so much more? we can't live on the wages we earn. Why? because we throw it all away on stuff we don't really NEED but we have be brainwashed into thinking we do. 

Turning into more of a rant and rave....but what I would like to know is what others are doing to change the way they live NOW to prepare for the changes that need to happen in the future....
What do I do? I have a huge garden and small orchard. I have not bought a fruit or veggie in a store in years. If I can not get it from my yard or from a local u-pick, we don't eat it. Yep NO BANANAS HERE. instead I have a never ending supply of strawberries, blue berries, raspberries, blackberries, apples, cherries, plums, grapes and a few peaches and pears all from my yard that supply me every year. Why do I need anything else? Can't eat all that I grow anyway. I grew more than 1,000 lbs of potatoes both the past 2 years. 
I also have chickens from which I get all of our eggs, and hatch chicks that will be a chicken dinner in the future. For dairy we have goats. we also have pigs and lots of them cause I find it is necessary to have bacon available at all times.  
I also have geese that supply eggs and can be a meal with lots of needed fat in lean times. (great barter item) 
I try to grow what I know we and the animals can eat, and always save seeds for next year. I'm always trying to replenish what can be used next year not just right now. 

So what do you do? are you challenging yourselves to live now like you envision you will need to in the future? I would love some feed back and sharing of ideas.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I canned some pickles.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The point of prepping to me is to survive the things that I know can happen in life. I know that severe storms occur and I lose power, so I buy flashlights, lanterns, headlamps, and a generator. I know roads can ice over and you cannot get to the store, so you need extra food in your pantry. I know drinking water is essential to life, so I store some, and have the ability to collect and distill more.

I know that hungry people don't want to stay hungry, and will come looking for food, and water. Not all of them will ask politely. So I have guns and ammo, not to kill my neighbors (more than likely they will band together with me and mine), but to protect our resources we have gathered. 

I prep because disasters occur, natural and manmade, and being without shelter from the elements really sucks. I know I will get injured or sick so I save up medical supplies and medicines in case I cannot get more for a period of time. I buy extra gasoline and other supplies that become scarce when humans panic buy.

When a hurricane is coming, all of my family comes to my house, because they know I have what we need to hold out until conditions return to normal. I like being that guy. It makes me feel I can be counted on in bad times.

I do not have a garden or farm animals. I have canned meats and fruits and foods. Not as fresh but if you are hungry that hardly matters then - I speak from experience on this.

I prep because I do not give up easy. I fight back. I have always been a fighter, and I always will be - it is in my nature. I prep because I like to be ready to face adversity and overcome it, all of it. I am a survivor. And I will be until the day I die. It is what I am in my core being.

I prep because I am expected to be the provider. I have been socialized to perform that role for as long as I can remember. I might've been brainwashed but all I know is I will give everything I have to give so my wife and dog will live. The cat is on his own....

I prep because I believe in being prepared. I don't have years of food in storage; I do not have an underground bunker; I do not study the stars or ancient prophecies of dead civilizations for signs of impending doom; I reject the notion the human species is destined to fail from self-destruction; I don't fear zombies or other races or religions; I do not think the entire world will simultaneously suffer a cataclysm (although I understand it is possible, and has happened in ancient history); and I do not fear an invading army is coming or our own governments are planning to drag us into prison camps for being dissidents or free thinkers.

I just like knowing if the going gets rough, I will be ready.

And I also like knowing if I am wrong about any of the above, I will also be ready.

All I need is a fighting chance. I will take it from there.

The world is going to hell in a hand-basket. And I am done with just taking notes while it happens....

And I know how to win at last man standing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My God, you should run for president.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The food and other preps are put in place for you and those you love can survive. The guns are there to keep those preps in place and not in the hands of a couple of thugs. The reason I plan to survive is so that I can have a say in what will come after the event is over. I have copies of the constitution and declaration of independence and know what went wrong this time so I can help to plan the next try at a constitutional government that will better serve the individual instead of a given party or a group of businesses.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know why but I really don't have anything better to do with my time.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I don't know why but I really don't have anything better to do with my time.


If I wasn't prepping, I'm sure I'd be doing drugs and committing crime. It keeps me off the streets.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I don't know why but I really don't have anything better to do with my time.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, we have no bananas.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I prep because I must protect my children. For me, it's just that simple. If things go to hell on a national level, it might take a few years to get back to normal. I figure if I can foresee a time when that might happen, it is my responsibility to do what I can now to make sure my children make it through. If things don't ever get that bad, well, I just hedged against inflation with a little extra food, didn't I?

As for right now, it is also my responsibility to make what he earns stretch farther, so we can, garden, cook from scratch, raise animals, etc. I make as much as I can on my own and learn skills that free me from dependence on "the system" so that we have the funds to pursue the wants in life and give our kids more. We're coming out of an extreme poverty stretch that lasted several years and those skills and traits helped keep us afloat. Now, they're a lifestyle and it just seems frivolous to live any other way.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> I prep because I must protect my children. For me, it's just that simple. If things go to hell on a national level, it might take a few years to get back to normal. I figure if I can foresee a time when that might happen, it is my responsibility to do what I can now to make sure my children make it through. If things don't ever get that bad, well, I just hedged against inflation with a little extra food, didn't I?
> 
> As for right now, it is also my responsibility to make what he earns stretch farther, so we can, garden, cook from scratch, raise animals, etc. I make as much as I can on my own and learn skills that free me from dependence on "the system" so that we have the funds to pursue the wants in life and give our kids more. We're coming out of an extreme poverty stretch that lasted several years and those skills and traits helped keep us afloat. Now, they're a lifestyle and it just seems frivolous to live any other way.


Indie so far nobody seems to understand what I'm asking. We all have reasons why we prep. the point I was trying to make is that it is all for nothing if you aren't living that way now. You seem to kind of understand where I'm coming from with learning how to garden, can cooking from scratch.

I would just like to understand and learn in what ways others are learning how to change so I can learn from them. 
C


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think the prepper lifestyle sort of takes hold and you start gravitating toward living that way anyway. Things like butchering your own animals, learning to repair items. It really isn't prepping so much as just common sense, but we live in such a throwaway, do it for me society that common sense is now weird.

Some things on my list in the near future are learn how to cook on my woodstove (eventually getting a cook stove, but that's probably a couple years off), go from novice to good at spinning yarn (and then learn to weave with it) and come up with multiple ways to cook and can without power. And of course archery. I love my bow!

I don't really have any knowledge to offer you since I'm probably behind almost everyone here in terms of skills and experience, but it's always a forward moving process at least.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Indie so far nobody seems to understand what I'm asking. We all have reasons why we prep. the point I was trying to make is that it is all for nothing if you aren't living that way now. You seem to kind of understand where I'm coming from with learning how to garden, can cooking from scratch.
> 
> I would just like to understand and learn in what ways others are learning how to change so I can learn from them.
> C


I think we are all constrained(?) in our own ways. Some of us have small plots of land, or rent, or have an apartment.

Myself, I don't consider myself living the lifestyle. I try to be frugal, and minimalistic.

I get what you're laying down. Why prep and still live a lavish lifestyle.

Myself, I'm trying to be more independent. It's a slow process. I started by cutting down my expenses.

Then it turned into fruit trees. Which turned into gardening. Which turned into rainwater harvesting.

Next I'm looking for a piece of furniture called a Hoosier. Then a foot powered sewing machine.

I plan on soon growing 90% of my food. And raising 50% of my meat (chicken). Other meat I will buy (beef, bacon, etc) only because on my .33 acre, there is not enough room. I'm already crowded with just fruit trees, but I planted them close on purpose, so that I have to prune so that will serve as wood for the smoker (apple, pecan, plum, orange etc)

I am just starting out. I have been here for almost 3 years and am still a beginner. Why? Because 2 of those years, I was clearing the land. Still am. I still have some plants to pull.

But hey. We all start somewhere, and work with we have.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know that if the SHTF tomorrow my life would change very little. I might be more suspicious of people close to my property but other than not going to the store each month nothing would change until spring. We would be planting more of everything we have but other than that not much change. We would still eat and sleep, work and play, live and love. we would have to bust our butts in the spring to get as much food in the ground as we could and as always when we harvested we would be busy canning. We have meat that is being canned now and as the seasons go on we are likely to harvest what we can. If the emergency hit then I might be a little less picky about what I harvested but life would go on.

It isn't something that you "switch on" when an event hits, it is a matter of continuing what you are doing now. That isn't living a "prepper" lifestyle it is just the way we live.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


>


It's more like this....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It isn't something that you "switch on" when an event hits, it is a matter of continuing what you are doing now. That isn't living a "prepper" lifestyle it is just the way we live.


Touche! We have a winner for the quote of the day! I kind of think of it as "extreme do-it-yourselfers".


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

indie said:


> I think the prepper lifestyle sort of takes hold and you start gravitating toward living that way anyway. Things like butchering your own animals, learning to repair items. It really isn't prepping so much as just common sense, but we live in such a throwaway, do it for me society that common sense is now weird.


On that note, I broke a shovel. Carved the handle down, and fixed it. It was about 8" shorter, but it was fixed. Then I broke again, and I finally just bought another handle the other day. Cost $11 but the shovel was originally $2X. And the steel is thick. I know I could have boughten a $10 shovel, but the steel is flimsy.

Same with my axe. While clearing my land, I snapped an axe handle. The axe is easily 70-80 years old. The handle obviously has been replaced a time or 2. I just replaced the handle. The axes today seem thin. So it was worth the ~$10 to buy a replacement handle. The cost has easily been returned by the money it saved me. If I had to pay someone to remove the yuccas, I was quoted $1500. Cost me my sweat equity and an axe handle.

I got a DVD/VHS combo player for free. It was going into the trash. Fixed the panel, and I watch DVDs on it.

Got a CD player for my truck for free because a wire had pulled out the back. Some soldering(sp?) and I used it for a year until I got another one that had an input on the front.

Nothing gets thrown away here or given away unless it's useless. And by useless I mean that I have no use for it, or I can't fix it. If its beyond repair, recycle bin. If I have no use for it, I give it away on craigslist. I don't sell, because I have gotten so much for free, I pass it on. If I paid for something, and end up can't use it, yes I sell it. But if its free, and I can't use it, it gets freecycled.

Heck. I've even 4x4d in the fields behind my house and gotten free wood, cinder blocks, bricks, irrigation supplies, etc. Oh. Even got a nice wood fence/gate from those fields.

I actually love that people dump back there. I love the fact that there are wasteful people. I benefit from those people. So to those people, keep being wasteful. I need your "trash"


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I come from a long line of "preppers" before they even knew what prepping was, because we were dirt poor and this is what we did to survive. We put out gardens, raised animals, because for the most part we had to depend on ourselves. You know when I was a kid I thought all that hard work was stupid, I would have much rather been playing with my friends, riding bike or playing ball. The thing I didn't realize at the time is it was what brought me the knowledge to become a hard working,upstanding person. If it wasn't for the way I was raised who knows which jail I would have wound up in.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> So I read a lot of people's comments both here and other forum and it makes me wonder why bother?
> I firmly believe in being prepared for what ever comes in the future but at the same time I don't believe socking up an arsenal of guns and ammo is the key. Not that I wont defend myself and also hunt. I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in.
> I also don't understand the idea of stocking up on 5 years of food for 100 people, and water for the same. To me this is unrealistic and can be taken away at the will of the government or anyone with more guns than I have.
> It also bothers me to see people storing up 10 years worth of top ramen noodles, because I cant help wondering what happens when that supply is gone if you did out live the toxic waste those kind of foods turn us into.
> ...


I really feel your pain and understand you logic

IMO it isn't about surviving it is about salvation, you must realize that this is a spiritual battle and so my focus is in saving people for Christ and not surviving myself.

Surviving is not worth anything without a purpose and mine is clear, stockpile to lead as many heathens to Christ as possible before I die, I will die, but I believe the fruits of my prepping labor will give everlasting life.

Ephesians 6:12
For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Nothing gets thrown away here or given away unless it's useless. And by useless I mean that I have no use for it, or I can't fix it. If its beyond repair, recycle bin. If I have no use for it, I give it away on craigslist. I don't sell, because I have gotten so much for free, I pass it on. If I paid for something, and end up can't use it, yes I sell it. But if its free, and I can't use it, it gets freecycled.
> 
> Heck. I've even 4x4d in the fields behind my house and gotten free wood, cinder blocks, bricks, irrigation supplies, etc. Oh. Even got a nice wood fence/gate from those fields.
> 
> I actually love that people dump back there. I love the fact that there are wasteful people. I benefit from those people. So to those people, keep being wasteful. I need your "trash"


Kevin I really enjoy reading what you have to say. If it weren't for the kids attached to the hip, I would live like you. I feel like you love the challenge of living cheap and can find joy in knowing you scored when getting the bargains other people pass up or throw away. My kind of challenge. 
I love calculating how little I pay for things that others pay so much for. I love even more knowing that by doing a little work for myself and using my brains I can make some thing great out of nothing. 
Example.....We eat potatoes practically every day here and I haven't bought a potato (including seed taters) for more than 10 years. All I have to do is put the little ones in the ground and hide them there till fall and then go find them again, along with all the extras. Not much to it. Those are the things that make me happy. learning to live on what I can make myself, or get for practically nothing.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Weather happens & weather is unpredictable.

Just last spring in the southeast flowers were blooming & then there was a late frost in March. No fruit from any of my fruit trees because of it. There will be years of not enough rain & too much rain. I use my fruit trees & gardening to suppliment my stores.

A volcano eruption elsewhere in the northern hemishere can give you a "year without a summer" as has been recorded in Great Britian. And there is manmade diasters such as what monsanto is doing with seeds.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Kevin I really enjoy reading what you have to say. If it weren't for the kids attached to the hip, I would live like you. I feel like you love the challenge of living cheap and can find joy in knowing you scored when getting the bargains other people pass up or throw away. My kind of challenge.
> I love calculating how little I pay for things that others pay so much for. I love even more knowing that by doing a little work for myself and using my brains I can make some thing great out of nothing.
> Example.....We eat potatoes practically every day here and I haven't bought a potato (including seed taters) for more than 10 years. All I have to do is put the little ones in the ground and hide them there till fall and then go find them again, along with all the extras. Not much to it. Those are the things that make me happy. learning to live on what I can make myself, or get for practically nothing.


Thanks 

I do enjoy finding a good deal, or getting something for free.

It's 12:38 am and I am cruising craigslist for a dog kennel for my pup. She is really destructive at night, so she is getting kenneled at night. So why am I up late? Searching craigslist, I search for the obvious. Then I type in every possible misspelling I can think of. I have found great deals like that.

Also looking for 8' fence panels to help contain the chickens I'm getting this weekend. I want them free range during the day, and they already fly(?) over 6ft fences. I know I can have the wings clipped, but I'm a softie. I want them left alone. To me, it's painful. But to them, it might not even bother them haha. It's all in MY head.

Lately, its been hit and miss. I've been having bad luck on craigslist. I still haven't found my bookshelves or gun safe/cabinet 

I think that's one advantage and disadvantage I have. No kids. I've been lax in my work ethic as of late. I've been looking for full time work, and persuing it. But haven't had heart into it. I've been dedicatingy time on my homestead. If I had kids, it would be a whole different story. I would be working 3 full time jobs. I do want kids, but kids may never be in my future  unless I adopt or marry a girl with kids


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Love craig's list too. always finding something good. the thing is you have to jump on something when you see it or it will not be there when you want it again. Love the free stuff and I'm always finding great deals on animals. 
love my kids but when times are uncertain they can cause a lot of stress. Even when they were little I would have bad dreams about them. The worst was drowning. I have 4 kids and only 2 arms, which do I save? You should never have kids if you can't be sure to take care of them. It is to much stress for all involved.

Have you ever thought about rabbits? they are soooo cheap to raise. make a great source of meat and the absolute best poop for your garden. Even if you can't eat them yourself you can always find a market for the bunnies. I used to raise them by the hundreds and always had people wanting to buy for both meat and pets. They are also neighbor friendly since they don't make any noise.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have thought of rabbits. I will eventually build a hutch above a worm bin for vermicompost. But it takes more money than I have. 

A friend and fellow prepper did buy two, that gave birth to a deformed rabbit that died. Then the mother died. The father is free range and loose. I'll get more myself, just need to build the hutch 

The money part isn't why I'm not having kids. I've always found a way to make ends meet or close to it. 

I have several health problems that unless corrected (if possible) means that kids for me is a one in a million happening. And if it does happen, I'll probably be wheelchair bound by the time they are toddlers.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm sorry about the health issues and hope for it to be corrected. 

money wasn't really what I meant about having kids. I would have a hard time having a baby born now when there is so much going down the toilet. I fear for my friends and family members when I hear of a new baby on the way. I worry to know we cant be sure to keep our kids safe now, let alone next year or the year after. This world is a messed up place right now and will probably get worse before better. yes life goes on but if things keep getting worse it will be easier not to have little ones around dependent on you also.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We were going to have four, but this is one of the reasons we're not now. How could we bring another life to suffer in what could be a very bad future?

I was talking to a friend, who has kids my age, the other day about how now, knowing and seeing what I do, I almost wish I hadn't had kids, just because I don't want them to experience the bad I see coming. She said her parents said the same thing when she was a kid. I just hope what we're seeing isn't as dire as it feels, because every generation has had those worries over one thing or another.



tirednurse said:


> I'm sorry about the health issues and hope for it to be corrected.
> 
> money wasn't really what I meant about having kids. I would have a hard time having a baby born now when there is so much going down the toilet. I fear for my friends and family members when I hear of a new baby on the way. I worry to know we cant be sure to keep our kids safe now, let alone next year or the year after. This world is a messed up place right now and will probably get worse before better. yes life goes on but if things keep getting worse it will be easier not to have little ones around dependent on you also.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> We were going to have four, but this is one of the reasons we're not now. How could we bring another life to suffer in what could be a very bad future?
> 
> I was talking to a friend, who has kids my age, the other day about how now, knowing and seeing what I do, I almost wish I hadn't had kids, just because I don't want them to experience the bad I see coming. She said her parents said the same thing when she was a kid. I just hope what we're seeing isn't as dire as it feels, because every generation has had those worries over one thing or another.


Have no regrets and enjoy what you have. If you want another, for it. Know that you will be adding 1 more decent human being to the mix. Ignorance is simply the lack of knowledge and can be cured by teaching. Stupidity is not curable. Try as we might, you can't fix stupid. Stupid is growing by leaps and bounds. Enjoy your family and teach them how not to be stupid. Teach them that there are some good people still out there and they can be part of that. The more good you teach them, the more they are likely to spread that by example.

99.9% of television is geared toward the lowest common denominator. TV teaches dumbing down and how wonderful being stupid is. Look at Doomsday Preppers and Honey BooBoo. Point made.

Since the 60's this country has been teaching its self how to be selfish. The only thing that matters is me and what I want. The government has been teaching that they know whats best for you and will give you what you want and all you really want is to be taken care of. People have been buying into this more am more over the years. The more people we can teach and/or convert, the less likely a takeover is possible. That' probably wishful thinking on my part but.................


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Know that you will be adding 1 more decent human being to the mix.


I almost convinced myself with that argument, but then I decided that was rather presumptuous of me. :lol: One of the reasons I like homeschooling is that it gives me the time and ability to add community service to their curriculum. Once the youngest is old enough to go along without causing too much trouble, I'm going to involve them in different volunteer options, for precisely the reason you give: because too many people are self serving and selfish and I hope that by getting them involved early enough, they will learn how much more satisfying serving others is.

By the way, the new pickup sealed the deal. It's a 5-seater and I'm pretty sure hubby doesn't want to ride in the bed.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I think it falls back to Survival instincts... we always didn't live in big houses and drive cars everywhere and we had a instinct to survive i think us preppers have kept a connection to our past and just have that inner connection to our heritage and ancestors either the way we grew up or was raised..That seems to be why we try to keep in touch with nature and do things the Old Ways..Its may be harder to do but its more reliable. When It comes down to it i think we would survive and continue to fight no matter the odds just like those before us..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dire rumors of war, pestilence, and disasters have been around since I was a kid. The first one was the cold war and the A-bomb and of course the Cuban Missile Crisis. My parents did their best to hide their fears and try to lead a normal life. I remember helping my father haul hundreds of concrete bricks down into the basement to help build a 2 walls in the corner of the deepest part of the cellar. We were building a new storage area for my mom's canning. I did find it a bit strange because my dad could barely stand up straight in this new room after he put all the heavy wooded beams across the top and put more of these bricks on top. 
Looking back at it, I guess you could say my folks were preppers before there was a name for it. Back then it was a way of life, and the fallout shelter was just a little added prep. I prep not to survive, but to live long enough to be able to help those coming after me to be able to live and understand what I have learned.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think we should be so quick to equate "prepping" with guns & ammo. I do like my neighbor's sign that says "due to increased cost of ammo, warning shots will not be fired' and also the Texas tradition of suspending a sign under a framed six-shooter that says "we don't do 911", but frankly I think that is a very small part of prepping. Prepping is independence from the tyranny of bad luck as much as anything else. You lose your job and a pantry full of canned goods and an off-grid method of cooking will allow you to use your $$ savings for the cost of getting to interviews for a new job. If you have neighbors who get needy an open hand from your garden as well as an offer of a container-garden of a few extra tomato plants will not only help them get off the dependency-wagon but will also ensure that in times of social upheaval, you won't be on their list of supposedly wealthy people from whom to demand stuff. They may even show up on your porch with their guns pointed away from you (a good direction) in the event some _other_ needy people invade the neighborhood.

I'm a microprepper. My bug-out vehicle is a mounaineering backpack that has seen me through several states on the appalachian trail and a little zip-stove to cook the foods I know how to find in the wild. I can make a small bag of rice go a real long way when hiking!

So why prep? it is fun and also a lot more useful than most other things I can think of at my age. It keeps me fit.

As far as guns and ammo, well, I am legally blind. Another reason for me not to make that a very high priority for my own prepper plan, as well as a good reason to be ready to do what I can to help those close to me in what the Chinese call "interesting times".. *LOL*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> So I read a lot of people's comments both here and other forum and it makes me wonder why bother?
> I firmly believe in being prepared for what ever comes in the future but at the same time I don't believe socking up an arsenal of guns and ammo is the key. Not that I wont defend myself and also hunt. I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in.
> I also don't understand the idea of stocking up on 5 years of food for 100 people, and water for the same. To me this is unrealistic and can be taken away at the will of the government or anyone with more guns than I have.
> It also bothers me to see people storing up 10 years worth of top ramen noodles, because I cant help wondering what happens when that supply is gone if you did out live the toxic waste those kind of foods turn us into.
> ...


Yes, I hear what you are saying. It sounds a little condescending, to me. Who am I to prepare the best I can if I am not in the position to be self-reliant? Still, let me ask you, should I simply do nothing because I do not have a huge garden, a small orchard and a coup pf chickens? I suppose I could redirect the prep-money to cool electronics and the IRA, right? Might as well, as tomorrow me and mine might die.

Do you know the specifics of what is coming? I don't, and I have wasted decades trying to stay on top of the news and those things that should have been in the news. What I do understand is that every month survived is another month used to plan for the next month's survival. Do we agree that what I do, now, gives my family hope for survival? I would like to think we can agree on this.

Now, let's connect my preps with those of others.

You have a garden, an orchard and some tasty critters, yet you put down those who can only stock up on supplies - including weapons and ammo because these things can be taken from us, yet your farm is somehow safe from invasion. Sorry, but yours is no more safe than mine. Don't assume that I am someone who plans to take yours simply because I have weapons and ammunition. On the other hand, you could sure as heck use people like me. I understand weapons and tactics, come with a couple more capable shooters, supplies, tools, ammo and other things that would help insure your farm's survival. I hope you've made alliance with such people, as there are others out there who do not share my beliefs and would just as soon simply take what you have built.

What, exactly, is going to happen that would cause us all to be so concerned about our survival? Sure is hard to say, but we do know that the ultra-rich and those "in the know" are preparing. We know the government is preparing, too, but not in a manner that gives me the warm and fuzzies. No, it looks to me as if they are preparing to insure the survival of certain families while insuring the subjugation of the rest of society. That is to say, the remnant who survives whatever it is that they have in store for us.

The military is being purged of its senior leadership by this administration, rumor has it that foreign troops are being brought onto our soil, the government seems to have it in for those who do not buy from corporate-created food sources (yes, I know I said created, rather than grown), the elite are working feverishly to disarm us, all the while brainwashing the TV-gazers that the government should be trusted and we preppers are nut-jobs who should be watched and reported.

This being the case, what is the purpose for any sort of prepping? You won't survive without weapons, shooters and tactics when the looters come for your farm unless you have made alliances, and we won't survive when "they" come knocking at the door with OH-58Ds or AH-64s. This being the case, what's the use of any preparation, other than to make it as long as possible?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if you prepare at least you have a chance and the better you prepare the better yours chances.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Smitty-- spot on


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think one can pigeon hole preppers, I look at doomsday prepers as an effort by the media to do just that and look how wonderfully accurate that turned out, not! 

I think preppers do what they can to be prepared within the scope of their situation. It's not my place to point out others shortcomings when I have enough of my own to work on. I'm not going to say that what I'm doing is correct or suggest that other follow my lead either. Everybody's situation is different, that's normal. 

Viewed in that light you could say that we are moving in the same direction just in different ways. If you ponder that a while you may come to the same conclusion I have, that it is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yes, I hear what you are saying. It sounds a little condescending, to me. Who am I to prepare the best I can if I am not in the position to be self-reliant? Still, let me ask you, should I simply do nothing because I do not have a huge garden, a small orchard and a coup pf chickens? I suppose I could redirect the prep-money to cool electronics and the IRA, right? Might as well, as tomorrow me and mine might die.
> 
> Do you know the specifics of what is coming? I don't, and I have wasted decades trying to stay on top of the news and those things that should have been in the news. What I do understand is that every month survived is another month used to plan for the next month's survival. Do we agree that what I do, now, gives my family hope for survival? I would like to think we can agree on this.
> 
> ...


Well Lordy lordy Denton. Maybe you should go back and really read what I said in my original post. Seems like a lot of people didn't read what I say and are only focused on the Question of why bother prepping. Read this again...." If we can't try to live like we think we will need to if what ever shit hits the fan NOW, we wont make it then, no matter how much top ramen we have stock piled. Wouldn't it make more sense to change what we are doing wrong now rather that waiting for something to happen?
We as humans have so much knowledge and we choose not to use it. I watched a man grow algae in his back yard and turn it into diesel to run his car. Why cant we all do that? Are we to stupid to grow pond scum?
We may not all have to land or knowledge to grow all of our own food, but why not change what we eat now so we are not so dependent on what comes from the store that was shipped to us from some far off county? Bananas for example...grown far overseas in lands that are being destroyed to produce the bananas you eat, fruit that is picked green before it has a chance to produce the good nutrition it should be providing us, so it can be shipped with out bruising to us in our rich culture that would never eat a bruised piece of fruit."

What I question is still what are you doing today to live in a different tomorrow if things get bad.  Are you making changes in your lifestyle now to live the way you think you would need to then? I gave examples of what I'm doing in hope of getting others to share their ideas, not because I think it makes me better than you. I do not have a farm, I have a yard that I cram with my ideas of how I would need to live then. Basically trial now, hopefully succeed later. I try to learn about things and then try to do them in order to have the knowledge and skill I may need later. 
I do not understand how you get that I am putting down people "who can only stock up on supplies" since I never said that. I also never said I didn't have guns or ammo or know how to use them. I ain't no sissy city girl Denton. I have been shooting guns as long as I can remember and have no fear of shooting to kill any low life that thinks they are coming to take what's mine. I have plenty of adults here that I can depend on to help with defense if needed. My children all started lessons at the range before finishing grade school and we have all kept up the practice for many years as well as practical use while hunting. Some of us also are very proficient with a bow also. So No Thanks don't need your help....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I did read your OP twice, after I read how you figured only one person understood what you said. Whether or not you meant it, you came across as saying our attempts at prepping are futile if we aren't like you. Sorry if I took it as it sounded. I can't help how your words came together.

Now, I am not trying to criticize, I am only going by what you wrote, and how you wrote it. Your adults might be a platoon of MPs for all I know, but if you are relying on going to the range a few times a year as your tactical expertise, that is tantamount to a teenager feeling like he is ready for the Indy 500 simply because he figured out how to put the tranny in drive. Y'all can shoot a bow? Well, darn, I guess you are on par with that fellow on the zombie show, huh?

I figured you'd get a bit snippy with me when I posted that, and I figured you'd take no word of advice from what I said because of it. My bad. Maybe I should have written it a bit differently, but would that have done a bit of good?

It did uncover a little more, though. Anger has a way of doing that. Your "sissy girl" statement, and your willingness to kill to protect what is yours. That's nice, but I never took you to be a sissy-girl. Nurses usually aren't. That doesn't mean you'll survive the first time there is an attempted exchange of property ownership. Having "adults" around to help "if" needed isn't the same as proactive security. 

Do as you wish, and I wish you all the luck in the world, but you do need us. We aren't necessarily hard to find, but we are harder to find, now, than your huge garden and small orchard will be when ten to twelve armed and trained rogues hit you and yours at 0330hrs.

Sorry to anger you.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

ESA said:


> I live my life to the fullest each and every day. I do not accept to live a life of fear due to the possibly of a doomsday event. I agree that having years worth of food and all the ammo in this case is useless. The odds of a person living years in this lifestyle is extremely unlikely. Although if that is a way someone wants to live their life it does not affect me in anyway. One of your questions so what do I do? I educate people on what's going on in the world. I am not a hard core prepper, just someone that wants to be some what prepared if SHTF.


This, 100%. I live my life the way I want 10000%. That being said, I rotate my food stocks through my house, and make sure I have enough food to survive in a SHTF situation, and I have enough ammo to protect my family and myself from any attacks that might happen when things go bad.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> I did read your OP twice, after I read how you figured only one person understood what you said. Whether or not you meant it, you came across as saying our attempts at prepping are futile if we aren't like you. Sorry if I took it as it sounded. I can't help how your words came together.
> 
> Now, I am not trying to criticize, I am only going by what you wrote, and how you wrote it. Your adults might be a platoon of MPs for all I know, but if you are relying on going to the range a few times a year as your tactical expertise, that is tantamount to a teenager feeling like he is ready for the Indy 500 simply because he figured out how to put the tranny in drive. Y'all can shoot a bow? Well, darn, I guess you are on par with that fellow on the zombie show, huh?
> 
> ...


I don't watch zombie movies So don't know who your talking about with "the fellow on the zombie movie". We practice archery because it is fun and a nice skill to have. It also allows me to hunt in places and times others can't and I don't have to compete with some idiot out to get the biggest 5 point he can find. hunting to me has always been about obtaining meat, nothing more.

I have said it before on this forum and will say it again to you...I don't think guns will protect me. I know every time I step out my door I become a target. I'm not stupid. I also know I will feed everyone I can just because it is who I am, but wont put up with those who intend to harm me and mine or take what I haven't given. SO how long will I last? probably not long despite what we do to protect ourselves. We are proactive in security. All family members know what is expected of them when. We have cameras everywhere that will alert to sound or movement with a monitor that we watch more than TV. We take turns even now with night security and I am training my dogs to patrol the yard and alert when they find something out of place. No we don't sit up and watch all night but someone is touring the yard at least every 2 hours.

AS for needing YOU or people like you.....I believe the only way any of us will make it will be by sticking together. I value the SKILLS others have and that is why I ask and continue to ask *WHAT DO YOU DO THAT I CAN LEARN TO DO TOO?*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No need to yell, I can read. :lol:

I think I've made it clear what people like me bring to the table. You don't believe guns will protect you, but you brag how you and your kids go to the range. I hope you understand why I see that as a tad bit convoluted. Also, understand why I do not believe you value all skills, nor do you understand them; after all, you don't need me (my kind, not me, personally). Right here on this board, there are guys who spent many weeks just to get the basics of what they would spend months and years honing. This isn't something none of us can pass on to you on a message board, any more than you can teach me to be a nurse. Heck, I don't think you'd ever get me comfortable with needles in a million years, which is sort of funny if you knew my background. 

Now, there are all sorts of SHTF scenarios, and we are all in different places in our lives. Sounds like you have the gardening and orchard thing going. Good on ya, food is an important thing. I am in the process of learning this, and the lessons seem to be more about fungi and bugs, more than anything. I now respect the backyard gardener a lot more than before, believe me. I'm doing this to be multifunctional within the group. This isn't why I was brought into the group, though. They are able to make food come out of the ground, are serious marksmen and hunters, machinists and engineers, and, yes, even a nurse, but I wasn't brought into the group just because I can poke tight groups into paper. 

Now, you are sounding a little different. You are sounding as if we are all needed. Glad to hear it. Good luck to you; I hope you pull a good group together. Don't forget - guns will protect you better than no guns and no tactics. Oh, and if we are ever in the same place at the same time, don't turn to me for help with an IV. I'll just get woosey on you. I'm better at making the mess than helping clean up afterward. :lol:

I wish I knew how to get passed that. I'll even leave the room when needles are discussed.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> No need to yell, I can read. :lol:
> 
> I think I've made it clear what people like me bring to the table. You don't believe guns will protect you, but you brag how you and your kids go to the range. I hope you understand why I see that as a tad bit convoluted. Also, understand why I do not believe you value all skills, nor do you understand them; after all, you don't need me (my kind, not me, personally). Right here on this board, there are guys who spent many weeks just to get the basics of what they would spend months and years honing. This isn't something none of us can pass on to you on a message board, any more than you can teach me to be a nurse. Heck, I don't think you'd ever get me comfortable with needles in a million years, which is sort of funny if you knew my background.
> 
> ...


Denton your purpose is obviously to try to make me mad and it isn't going to happen. It you think you are soooooo valuable to me then what can you teach me now that I can change NOW that will make me more prepared later? you are still not getting my question and probably never will. I want to know what to do Now not what till all goes bad later. I guess if I have to keep explaining the same thing over and over maybe you aren't smart enough to tell me what I need to know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So we are all full of it no reason to prepare ...so what it so much fun.
Look at all the neat things you get to do and learn, you get to use the under ground bunker to store your bikes.
The guns well if I have to explain that for get it. 
I pray everyday I never have to use my preps in case of a natural disaster
My preps for a social problem is a total waste of time.
Nothing would be better than years from now my great grand children saying, Great grandpa wasted his time but maybe not some of this stuff is cool.

In the end who is to say that if S never hits the fan if we turn this around, that it was not the prepers that woke our country up to what could happen.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

What am I doing for the world...not a God damn thing. Oh I guess I could do what the liberal hippy types are doing and add a few bumper stickers to my car to let the people know I'm "aware". I guess I could protest and demand people hand over even more of their hard earned money instead of giving to charity from what I have. Ya, I guess I could volunteer at the co-op and be smug because I'm just doing so much more for my planet than you. No I ****ing prep so when finally the SHTF I will be that much stronger that I can stomp some heads into the ground and keep the people that matter alive.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG ARE YOU PEOPLE FOR REAL! 
I am so sorry I tried to ask a simple question cause doesn't look like my English is the same as anyone else's. my statement was, I repeat again, I don't think that it make sense to do a bunch of preps for things we are not doing now just so we can maybe do it latter. what is the point? It isn't going to do a bit of good if you don't know or have the skill to make those preps work. you can have all the guns and ammo you want stock piled for when the shit hits the fan. what good is it if you don't know how to load the f****** gun with your huge stash of ammo? Does this make sense to you gun preppers?
what good is it to stock up on a bunch of garden seeds to plant that majestic garden later if you don't have a clue how to plant a seed now? 
What is the god dam point of stashing a bunch of food under your bed for the apocalypse if you don't have a plan on how to replace it when it is gone?

I want to know what other people out their are doing to learn how to live in the "new world" they have prepped for. Another example I would love to gain more knowledge on is solar power. any one living off grid now? anyone figure out how to adjust their life to make this work?

Please don't answer to this thread if you can teach me something. I don't F****** want to know *WHY* you prep. we all have our own reasons from weather to zombies.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> OMG ARE YOU PEOPLE FOR REAL!
> I am so sorry I tried to ask a simple question cause doesn't look like my English is the same as anyone else's. my statement was, I repeat again, I don't think that it make sense to do a bunch of preps for things we are not doing now just so we can maybe do it latter. what is the point? It isn't going to do a bit of good if you don't know or have the skill to make those preps work. you can have all the guns and ammo you want stock piled for when the shit hits the fan. what good is it if you don't know how to load the f****** gun with your huge stash of ammo? Does this make sense to you gun preppers?
> what good is it to stock up on a bunch of garden seeds to plant that majestic garden later if you don't have a clue how to plant a seed now?
> What is the god dam point of stashing a bunch of food under your bed for the apocalypse if you don't have a plan on how to replace it when it is gone?
> ...


Teach you something? How about a little humility? Or maybe teaching you to better express what information it is you are after.

You asked a question: "What is the point of prepping?" Then when folks answered, you admonished them. Please excuse me for being a bit dull, but what exactly is it that you want to learn?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Denton your purpose is obviously to try to make me mad and it isn't going to happen. It you think you are soooooo valuable to me then what can you teach me now that I can change NOW that will make me more prepared later? you are still not getting my question and probably never will. I want to know what to do Now not what till all goes bad later. I guess if I have to keep explaining the same thing over and over maybe you aren't smart enough to tell me what I need to know.


Yup. That's it. All I want to do is make you mad, and I am just not smart enough to teach you a thing. :roll: 
I got your simplistic question and picked up on your clear statements. I already gave you the answer to what to do, now, but you said you don't need/do need it, so do/don't do it as you see fit. You have weapons that won't make you safe (your logic) and you have the will to kill if need be. After all, you can punch paper, so that makes you a trained soldier.

Am I explaining that well enough? I doubt it. I'd bet an ounce of silver you still don't have it. If so, you'd not be thinking I can teach you to be a soldier any more than you can teach me to be a nurse, as I already said. Not here, not on the internet.

Now, again, most do not have the time or ability to be self-sufficient. If you have the time and space to have a huge garden, a small orchard and some small farm animals (but not a farm), can turn algae into fuel and all else one can think of, that is fantastic. Still, that the rest of us have reasons to prepare, too. Some of us are preparing in preparation to become part of a team, a community, group, or whatever word you prefer. To you, I may be prepping in futility, which is what I got from your self-proclaimed opening rant.

Now, you are simply preferring to be obtuse and angry, and that is OK. As I said, I take the blame for making you closed to anything I say by wording my initial post as I did. Of course, someone of your intellect should be able to _soldier_ through that, by now. Now, if you can't understand what I have written, I don't think it has a thing to do with your anger. I think it has more to do with the reason why you don't understand why we all aren't willing or able to prepare as you are.

Again, I wish you all the good fortune and hope you survive and prosper in everything you do.

Denton out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> OMG ARE YOU PEOPLE FOR REAL!
> I am so sorry I tried to ask a simple question cause doesn't look like my English is the same as anyone else's. my statement was, I repeat again, I don't think that it make sense to do a bunch of preps for things we are not doing now just so we can maybe do it latter. what is the point? It isn't going to do a bit of good if you don't know or have the skill to make those preps work. you can have all the guns and ammo you want stock piled for when the shit hits the fan. what good is it if you don't know how to load the f****** gun with your huge stash of ammo? Does this make sense to you gun preppers?
> what good is it to stock up on a bunch of garden seeds to plant that majestic garden later if you don't have a clue how to plant a seed now?
> What is the god dam point of stashing a bunch of food under your bed for the apocalypse if you don't have a plan on how to replace it when it is gone?
> ...


We are all nuts. Your posts in this thread are all great and clear, and we are all not smart enough to understand you.

By the way, there are a lot of good threads on the very topic of solar power. I have no doubt you can find them. I'd help, but I am only smart enough to not understand what you are saying. :lol:

I am merely having sport with you, now. Still, I am serious about the good threads on solar power.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> By the way, there are a lot of good threads on the very topic of solar power. .


I actually have been reading through them Denton. what else can you offer me? Are you off the grid?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I actually have been reading through them Denton. what else can you offer me? Are you off the grid?


I don't think I could offer you a thing. Matter of fact, I am pretty certain I wouldn't even try.

Good luck to you, though.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't think I could offer you a thing. Matter of fact, I am pretty certain I wouldn't even try.
> 
> Good luck to you, though.


didn't think you could.....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. Good luck with everything tirednurse. I highly recommend buying a gun.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Wow. Good luck with everything tirednurse. I highly recommend buying a gun.


danny thank you but already have plenty of guns, ammo and two full sets of reload equipment. What do you think we do in our spare time while we are watching the doomsday preppers?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> danny thank you but already have plenty of guns, ammo and two full sets of reload equipment. What do you think we do in our spare time while we are watching the doomsday preppers?


:lol: Well, at least you still have your sense of humor.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> :lol: Well, at least you still have your sense of humor.


Inceptor if I let people bother me I wouldn't be a nurse. You know how many times I've had to put up with nasty mean old men? Mr Denton is the least of my worries. Now flying shit that's another matter all together. That is cause for concern..............


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Inceptor if I let people bother me I wouldn't be a nurse. You know how many times I've had to put up with nasty mean old men? Mr Denton is the least of my worries. Now flying shit that's another matter all together. That is cause for concern..............


I'm with Denton in the fact I don't like needles. In fact I can tell you I have 2 allergies, pain and needles. For pain though, I hate taking pain pills. I'd rather deal with it the best I can. I'm not saying I don't but I won't if I don't have to.

Flying shit, I shoot back.

Actually you do a job I couldn't. I have spent more time in the hospital than any 10 people. When I was a child, I was one mean sob. I grew out of that finally but I understand what I and others have put you through.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

My experience in the hospital as a child is what attracted me to the nursing field. It was either that or a veterinarian. you definitely have to have a thick skin when dealing with people but I always figure there is a reason for the behavior. a lot of times being mean and nasty is just people's self defense to protect themselves from more hurt. I've had very few patients that didn't have a change of attitude with me. Some times it just take someone to listen and find out what the problem really is, or at least let them know you care enough to try to figure things out even if you cant change anything. 

don't mind needles and a couple years ago with the help of an old doctor friend started learning suturing and emergency surgical procedures like amputations. Fun stuff that I hope to never have to use in the future.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Tirednurse, 
I think you would be hard pressed to find anyone here that isn't using what they are putting away. I shoot three times a month - and in competition. I can my food, store it, and eat it. I build most of the things others buy because I can. I went home from the hospital with two boxes of syringes to treat myself for the blood clots in my lungs because I would not stay at the hospital. All I had to do was prove that I could give myself an injection under the skin. Most of us describe things without thinking about what we consider "automatic". I store seeds and collect them from my harvested food and I will use them come spring. If someone tells me they are storing seeds, I just assume they are also using a garden. If someone tells me they are storing ammo I assume they are also shooting because it would make no sense to sore it if you don't have the skills to use it. I store some of everything I use and some stuff that I know how to use and practice with but don't have the need to use it right now - like triangular bandages or an inflatable leg cast.

I believe that if you assume that people are using what they store it would be easier to understand why they are storing it.

Blessings! and thank you - nurses make doctors almost tolerable.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I haven't learned any thing that serious. I have picked up some medical supplies in hopes that someone will know how to use them. 

What I have done and been doing slowly over the years is pick up tools that can be used in the event of an emp. I am also a ham radio operator and have a few radio's stashed and protected for this very same thing. If something like that happens then it won't take me long to get up and running. I have battery backups and will have time to figure out how to recharge them. Yeah, I know about solar but haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I actually have been reading through them Denton. what else can you offer me? Are you off the grid?


Oh mighty one, tell all of us preppers and survivalist something we do not know, since you know it all. I guess we can offer you nothing-all knowing one.

Because you're a nurse, right? College has taught you a lot. Feel free to browse the forum and if there is nothing for you, kindly leave, instead of "blasting" those of us that can offer you nothing, I suppose. You're being quite dramatic.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> So I read a lot of people's comments both here and other forum and it makes me wonder why bother?
> I firmly believe in being prepared for what ever comes in the future but at the same time I don't believe socking up an arsenal of guns and ammo is the key. Not that I wont defend myself and also hunt. I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in.
> I also don't understand the idea of stocking up on 5 years of food for 100 people, and water for the same. To me this is unrealistic and can be taken away at the will of the government or anyone with more guns than I have.
> It also bothers me to see people storing up 10 years worth of top ramen noodles, because I cant help wondering what happens when that supply is gone if you did out live the toxic waste those kind of foods turn us into.
> ...


I totally agree with you, please do not prep and when it hits the fan you will die.

That is so much easier.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Geeze, guys. The point she's making is similar to the advice to eat what you store and store what you eat. She was trying to get a dialog going about how we can live like we're prepping so that we have a better chance when things go south. Makes perfect sense to me and I've been doing a lot of thinking lately, as a result of this post, on how I can improve my now so that I can improve my later.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Geeze, guys. The point she's making is similar to the advice to eat what you store and store what you eat. She was trying to get a dialog going about how we can live like we're prepping so that we have a better chance when things go south. Makes perfect sense to me and I've been doing a lot of thinking lately, as a result of this post, on how I can improve my now so that I can improve my later.


You reckon maybe there is mass hysteria or possibly mass understanding?
You see a point in this, great. I am sure there is; at leqst you perceive one. I have a very good and productive idea. Initiate a thread with the theme you have in your head. Maybe a fresh start with a different wording? You can do it, we will follow.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey ladies, I picked up some extra Midol today as my prep item for Mrs. Slippy. She gave them back to me real fast, in a Roger Clemons sort of way. Anyhow, I have some extra for you gals.

(This will probably not end well...)


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I grow some of my own food, can and smoke things to preserve them. I do not do it as an all encompassing part of my life because I do not have to. I produce a portion of what I need, if my need increases I have the ability to increase my production pretty easily. I keep enough food and other supplies to bridge the gap from need-production. I like bananas and I will continue to eat the damn things as long as they are available, just think of all the people employed in Honduras to produce bananas, if we stop buying them entirely people would starve in the third world.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

This conversation has gotten quite wordy so I'm sure this post will be skipped but I'm just going to toss my 2 bits in. I am proud of the prepping community as a whole. It's the only 'click' that is reverting itself back to the days of self-reliance. I believe where the thread got lost is when it was posted to a prepping forum rather than a yuppy or gun forum.

Owning a prepping shop we aim to supply the 'new-to-the-scene' preppers their 'basic' supplies. While we are always trying to evolve to cover the entire market (home-steading, hunting, canning, etc), it's a tough road because there is an evolution of every prepper. They start as gatherers but eventually transition in to do-it-yourself'ers. We typically unplug ourselves not only from the modern tech world, but eventually from any dependence at all.

The preppers are typically the ones doing something now to live a better tomorrow.

and I think that's how this conversation got so hot.

Side note: we do host a small blog on the site that has an article based on the premise of this whole thread. If you have the time...

Prepping: What Is It And Why?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

indie said:


> Geeze, guys. The point she's making is similar to the advice to eat what you store and store what you eat. She was trying to get a dialog going about how we can live like we're prepping so that we have a better chance when things go south. Makes perfect sense to me and I've been doing a lot of thinking lately, as a result of this post, on how I can improve my now so that I can improve my later.


Gotta admit, that's pretty much how I read it. I will admit it took a minute to get past the opening with the way it was worded though.



Denton said:


> You reckon maybe there is mass hysteria or possibly mass understanding?
> You see a point in this, great. I am sure there is; at leqst you perceive one. I have a very good and productive idea. Initiate a thread with the theme you have in your head. Maybe a fresh start with a different wording? You can do it, we will follow.


Indie hit upon it with store what you eat and eat what you store. Expanding that, what are some of the things that you/we/the collective have begun doing on a regular basis that will be an advantage or necessity in a SHTF scenario. Things like learning to cook on a wood stove and different methods vs just having a wood stove and pile of wood with the plan to use it for heat and cooking.

One fo the biggest things for most of us is probably medical related. I know I have a truck of supplies but only a bucket full of knowledge, but I have wifey for a back up there. I would be better off if I sought out more training and learned more of a holistic approach for common ailments because one day the meds will run out.

She asks a very hard question and makes a very sobering point. What good does it do us to stock pile supplies if we aren't making strides to adjust our lifestyle now to learn to use knowledge and skills before we need them.

I've seen the same point made a hundred times in relation to BOBs and firearms. You can have the greatest equipment in the world but it's useless unless you know how to use them.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It can be really simple things, too, like making bread for instance. I've never completely made my own bread. I use the bread machine for kneading and then pop it in some pans to bake. You can buy books on every subject but there's no substitute for real world experience. I'd rather not wait til TSHTF to try to learn everything I'd need to know.

Our ancestors had an edge because they grew up that way, were surrounded by people filled with knowledge and lived the life we expect we may someday live. For many of us, that learning comes on our own with no one to mentor. Imagine how overwhelming the afterworld will be if you have to figure out how to use the gadgets, tools and skills you're going to need then. It's definitely been giving me some food for thought, so thanks, tirednurse.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I took wheat all the way from berries to bread by hand only once so far, it was edible, but I hope to improve upon the results.


----------



## spag (Dec 4, 2013)

Indeed, the best thing you could have during a catastrophe is a job...
however you'd want to stay inside for 2-3 months... If you had a house that is.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The first time we did that, I ground the wheat and my wife baked the bread. That was the heaviest bread I have ever eaten. Each slice weighed about 1/4 pound! - No exaggeration. We made a couple ham sandwiches with it and we both felt uncomfortably full for about 12 hours.  We found adding a bit of gluten, double the yeast, and double the rising time for the yeast helped a great deal.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> The first time we did that, I ground the wheat and my wife baked the bread. That was the heaviest bread I have ever eaten. Each slice weighed about 1/4 pound! - No exaggeration. We made a couple ham sandwiches with it and we both felt uncomfortably full for about 12 hours.  We found adding a bit of gluten, double the yeast, and double the rising time for the yeast helped a great deal.


That is pretty much the exact result I got, flavor was good but it was so heavy and dense it barely qualified as bread, more of a chewy brick.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> It can be really simple things, too, like making bread for instance. I've never completely made my own bread. I use the bread machine for kneading and then pop it in some pans to bake. You can buy books on every subject but there's no substitute for real world experience. I'd rather not wait til TSHTF to try to learn everything I'd need to know.
> 
> Our ancestors had an edge because they grew up that way, were surrounded by people filled with knowledge and lived the life we expect we may someday live. For many of us, that learning comes on our own with no one to mentor. Imagine how overwhelming the afterworld will be if you have to figure out how to use the gadgets, tools and skills you're going to need then. It's definitely been giving me some food for thought, so thanks, tirednurse.


No Thank YOU Indie for understanding what I was trying to say. I have tried over the years to learn as much as I can about how to do things, instead of taking for granted that someone will have the knowledge of skills we need when the time comes. I thought this was a forum where we could learn from each other by sharing our experiences and knowledge with each other but pretty much everything ends up turning into a discussion about weapons and defense. I want to know HOW TO LIVE not just how to kill. Killing is to easy, living is the hard part.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's definitely a forum dominated by men, and men...like guns. :lol: I've noticed it too though. Still, it's a great forum filled with some pretty good people.

Maybe we should start a thread about learning new skills. Sort of like the prep of the day thread, but about skills we are working on. Then maybe those with experience in a particular skill could offer tips and advice.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

That would be great Indie, you go ahead cause I'm sure if I do SOMEBODY will think I'm calling every one else stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Gotta admit, that's pretty much how I read it. I will admit it took a minute to get past the opening with the way it was worded though.
> 
> Indie hit upon it with store what you eat and eat what you store. Expanding that, what are some of the things that you/we/the collective have begun doing on a regular basis that will be an advantage or necessity in a SHTF scenario. Things like learning to cook on a wood stove and different methods vs just having a wood stove and pile of wood with the plan to use it for heat and cooking.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you or anyone else comes from, nor I know your lifestyles, past or present. I don't know where you live or what commitments you have. I don't know your situation or anything. I prefer not to make any assumptions about any of these things. I think this makes sense.

Now, we like to discuss all sorts of things on this board, but this is a prepper/survival board. Unlike most people in this country, we've bothered to look at the potential futures and have asked ourselves some pretty hard questions. I doubt anyone here hasn't considered what sort of lifestyle change is coming for us if the big S hits the fan, do you?

Now, I think it is super swell that the OP member has a huge garden, a small orchard, some poultry and doesn't eat bananas. Peachy good on her. I'm glad she is in such a fine position. You know what? I don't know all about her, either, but from what she let on, I see some pretty big problems with the picture she painted, and it goes beyond her condescending arrogance. That's immaterial, really, because her story changes with whatever pressure is offered her and with whatever answer is given that is not as she wants.

The board has many forums, each covering different topics. This makes a lot more sense than one long thread that starts with, "Look at me, I don't eat bananas, be like me but tell me what I want to know, and do it in this thread."

There are a lot of things I don't know that I wish I did. Yes, medical training would be a lovely thing. Right now, I am trying to get better with the whole growing food thing. Geesh, it looked so easy on Green Acres. It is as it is, though. But, guess what? I am fully aware of the fact that I'll have no bananas if the big S hits. So do you.

I agree, the whole BoB talk is great if you are just talking about something to toss in the trunk, something to help you get back to the house if you are out on the road when trouble hits, or something along that scenario. More than that, yeah, there are going to be problems for those who go no farther than a bag filled with stuff from the nearby kudzo-commando shop. You know what, though? It's a start. A freakin' start, something is better than nothing, and with a start and a box of matches, there is hope to see the next sunrise.

I don't think the person who is stuck in some city apartment, trying their dead level best to prepare for bad times, need someone to tell him he'd better stop eating bananas and start growing algae in his bath tub. I do believe, though, we all know our lifestyles will change, though, and that is why we are all here. Most of us wouldn't be here if we had all the answers and were all ready for whatever was coming. We'd be living the free life, huh? As it is, we are trying to get where we need to be, according to the threats we perceive.

Speaking of living the lifestyle, I think maybe someone needs to unplug the computer, park the car and toss the phone. After all, total immersion is the way to go, huh? I couldn't have made her mad were she to live the life.

Me? I am allied with people who have skills I would love to have but haven't developed them. Then again, my past gave me some knuckle-dragging skills and a way of looking at situations that will be handy when things go terribly south. Together, we will make it as far as we make it. How far is that? I dunno. Hard to tell what is going to happen. I can tell you if it boils down to attack helicopters thinning out the countryside, I don't expect to last as long as I'd like. Just one scenario, but you know what I mean.

For the record, I had broccoli, mushrooms, bell peppers, snap beans and chicken for both meals, today. My snacks were a bag of almonds and.....a.......banana! Yes, I banana! I really love eating a banana with almonds; the mixing of the two tastes is wonderful to me. I'll miss that when the lights go out and the 1,000 mile buffet gets shut down. But, for today, I am enjoying it as I work to make my commitments of now and prepare for the future.

I hope that makes sense. It does to me. We all know what can happen, is getting more and more likely to happen, and what we are not going to have when it happens. We are all trying to prepare for what must be done. I suspect we are all striving the best we can, and are doing it from the unique places we stand.

As for now, leave my banana alone! :lol:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I prep because I strongly believe if you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem. I refuse to be part of the problem and dependent.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> That would be great Indie, you go ahead cause I'm sure if I do SOMEBODY will think I'm calling every one else stupid.


I'm not saying this to perpetuate the issue, just as food for thought; instead of blaming every one else, _maybe_ it _was_ the wording? Maybe it was also your reaction to people misunderstanding it? Indie got you and so did a few others, but it's really easy to come across completely bass ackwards on this medium and I'm not saying that because I think you're brand new to the internet. Trust me, I've been the one who came across wrong many times. At the end of the day, we're all responsible for our own actions.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Perhaps it is the way the reader interprets what is being said. We are a group of "like minded" folks separated by language. If one looks to misunderstand or reads with their own attitudes as a filter then it is a lot easier to misunderstand what is being said. I see each post from where am, have been and want to be and look for ideas that will help me get there. Everyone has something to add - look for that.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

indie said:


> It's definitely a forum dominated by men, and men...like guns. :lol: I've noticed it too though. Still, it's a great forum filled with some pretty good people.
> 
> Maybe we should start a thread about learning new skills. Sort of like the prep of the day thread, but about skills we are working on. Then maybe those with experience in a particular skill could offer tips and advice.


How about men that have an understanding of a gun because we carried them for what we believe in. Your stereotype is a s wrong as if I said that as a women you have no understanding because your driven by emotion and not logic.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> How about men that have an understanding of a gun because we carried them for what we believe in. Your stereotype is a s wrong as if I said that as a women you have no understanding because your driven by emotion and not logic.


Are you purposely being confrontational? Quit with the bullying and join in the conversation.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Are you purposely being confrontational? Quit with the bullying and join in the conversation.


I'm not bullying and I'm not the one bashing. Look, the posting was smug and righteous and that is why it got the response that it did, and male bashing and being demeaning by saying it's just because we love guns is ridiculous. So you found someone as smug as you, great PM each other. I won't be discounted and my responses have been accurate. We all are here because we prep in every sense and no one lasts long on this board if their only prep is buying guns with the intent to kill and take. So to respond to the smug response that started this mess, "what are you doing to prepare?" What do we talk about on this site that brought us all together? I drive a Prius and I put a big ****ing Confederate flag on the back window because I was sick of all the smug assholes that love the smell of their own shit coming up to me and saying, "Ohhhh what do you love about your prius the most, that your part of the solution and not the problem? No asshole I like good gas mileage and I have the understanding that it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I drive a Prius and I put a big ****ing Confederate flag on the back window because I was sick of all the smug assholes that love the smell of their own shit coming up to me and saying, "Ohhhh what do you love about your prius the most, that your part of the solution and not the problem? No asshole I like good gas mileage and I have the understanding that it doesn't make a difference.


If I were you, I would also get a custom paint job for the Prius. You cannot call it the General Lee because that name has already been taken, but maybe the General Ewell? 

If I had any PhotoShop skills at all I would superimpose an image of the Dukes of Hazzard car with a Prius. I do not, so use your imagination!  Also, if NM allows gun racks, I would put a gun rack in the back window. That would be pretty sweet too!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> If I were you, I would also get a custom paint job for the Prius. You cannot call it the General Lee because that name has already been taken, but maybe the General Ewell?
> 
> If I had any PhotoShop skills at all I would superimpose an image of the Dukes of Hazzard car with a Prius. I do not, so use your imagination!  Also, if NM allows gun racks, I would put a gun rack in the back window. That would be pretty sweet too!


All I need is the confederate flag, it let's the libs know I'm not one of them.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> How about men that have an understanding of a gun because we carried them for what we believe in. Your stereotype is a s wrong as if I said that as a women you have no understanding because your driven by emotion and not logic.


I wasn't saying it was wrong at all, just pointing out why there might be discussions geared toward certain topics. Obviously I like it, or I wouldn't be here.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Girls like guns too.....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I thought this was a forum where we could learn from each other by sharing our experiences and knowledge with each other but pretty much everything ends up turning into a discussion about weapons and defense.





indie said:


> It's definitely a forum dominated by men, and men...like guns. :lol: I've noticed it too though. Still, it's a great forum filled with some pretty good people.





Meangreen said:


> How about men that have an understanding of a gun because we carried them for what we believe in. Your stereotype is a s wrong as if I said that as a women you have no understanding because your driven by emotion and not logic.


I didn't see the last page of this thread when I replied, so let me include the entire conversation so you can see what I was responding to. I certainly wasn't _thinking_ anything negative about men, this forum, or guns (I happen to like them all quite a lot); I was merely explaining why discussions might take that turn more often than not. I'm not sure where you get that I'm attacking men or you personally at all. That's not my style and never has been.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My bad


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody see these libturds driving around with the COEXIST bumper sticker? What the heck does that mean? Well my friend Scotty, former college linebacker and all around badass gets flipped off driving in Atlanta from some pencil necked lib with a coexist bumper. Scotty doesn't really care and laughs it off and continues driving, well Atlanta is one big place but by coincidence, Scotty and mr. coexist take the same exit. Turns out they both live in the same neighborhood a few houses away. Scotty is a CCW holder and doesn't want to jeopardize things but still can't help but have some fun. Scotty drives a company car Crown Vic so it looks like a government car to begin with so he follows coexist geek to his house. Coexist is visibly shaken and roars into his driveway. jumps out and races in the house. Scotty is one street away from his house so he pulls over on the curb and sits and makes some business phone calls, knowing that mr. coexist is crapping his pants looking out the window. Well mr. coexist finally calls the cops and the cops show up Scotty shows his ID confirming that he lives right there and is waiting on his kids etc. The cop smiles and shakes Scotty's hand but not before they chat some football for a while...the whole time mr flip someone off with a coexist bumper sticker is crapping his pants thinking Scotty is now LEO or FBI. Scotty says he drives by coexist's house everyday real slow and knows that the poor lib is freaked out. Why this story, well mr. coexist drives a prius and I guarantee if he had a Confederate Flag on it, Scotty would have shaken his hand and talked some ballistics with him and found a new prepper neighbor friend. People crack me up.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> All I need is the confederate flag, it let's the libs know I'm not one of them.


You. So. Need. Racing. Stripes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wanna really piss them off?

******* style!









Not only will they love your Confederate Flag, the camo just adds the touch of chic


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Wanna really piss them off?
> 
> ******* style!
> 
> ...


That is FAR too cool! Not only the camo, but the wheels! Imagine bangin' the hood with those wheels? That just SCREAMS "cracker"!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I don't think I could offer you a thing. Matter of fact, I am pretty certain I wouldn't even try.
> 
> Good luck to you, though.


I still have that extra case of Midol you can offer the tired nurse. I thought certain monthly visitors only stay 5 days.:razz:

Just kidding.

By the way children, that last sentence is a perfect example of what we call "passive aggressive". Just trying to offer some of my knowledge...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Anybody see these libturds driving around with the COEXIST bumper sticker? What the heck does that mean? Well my friend Scotty, former college linebacker and all around badass gets flipped off driving in Atlanta from some pencil necked lib with a coexist bumper. Scotty doesn't really care and laughs it off and continues driving, well Atlanta is one big place but by coincidence, Scotty and mr. coexist take the same exit. Turns out they both live in the same neighborhood a few houses away. Scotty is a CCW holder and doesn't want to jeopardize things but still can't help but have some fun. Scotty drives a company car Crown Vic so it looks like a government car to begin with so he follows coexist geek to his house. Coexist is visibly shaken and roars into his driveway. jumps out and races in the house. Scotty is one street away from his house so he pulls over on the curb and sits and makes some business phone calls, knowing that mr. coexist is crapping his pants looking out the window. Well mr. coexist finally calls the cops and the cops show up Scotty shows his ID confirming that he lives right there and is waiting on his kids etc. The cop smiles and shakes Scotty's hand but not before they chat some football for a while...the whole time mr flip someone off with a coexist bumper sticker is crapping his pants thinking Scotty is now LEO or FBI. Scotty says he drives by coexist's house everyday real slow and knows that the poor lib is freaked out. Why this story, well mr. coexist drives a prius and I guarantee if he had a Confederate Flag on it, Scotty would have shaken his hand and talked some ballistics with him and found a new prepper neighbor friend. People crack me up.


All he needs to do is get WI-Fi and tag his account FBI surveillance van 5 and when Mr. Coexist fires up his computer, it show up on his WI-fi list of available accounts.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> That is FAR too cool! Not only the camo, but the wheels! Imagine bangin' the hood with wheels? That just SCREAMS "cracker"!


No matter what you do it still looks like a pimple on wheels and you can't say Prius without a lisp. When I was shopping for cars I always buy used and I needed something that goes back and forth to work with the best gas mileage and least amount of service. I couldn't find a VW diesel which has the best mileage of any car including the hybrids. Believe it or not but the most American made car on the road are the Toyotas. The Prius fit the bill and I don't care what a car looks like because it's just transportation.

I quickly learned in this society that if you drive a Subaru or Prius people automatically believe your a Obama supporting liberal homosexual eco freek. I'm an environmentalist like any hunter and outdoorsman but that is it for the list. I added the stickers to the amusement of the car lot I bought it from and I have been pictured on many posts because people can't wrap their head around a conservative driving a Prius. 
As a prepping vehicle I believe it has a lot of advantages not only the great gas mileage but I can hook it into my power grid and it works like a generator.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Wanna really piss them off?
> 
> ******* style!
> 
> ...


That is kinda growing on me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> All he needs to do is get WI-Fi and tag his account FBI surveillance van 5 and when Mr. Coexist fires up his computer, it show up on his WI-fi list of available accounts.


Done! 
That, my friends, is one more reason to be on Prepperforums.net


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I quickly learned in this society that if you drive a Subaru or Prius people automatically believe your a Obama supporting liberal homosexual eco freek.


Wait, what? Who the hell thinks... I like Subaru's.

You're on your own with the Prius. I'm pretty sure if anyone ever jumped out of a Prius and yelled "Freeze!" I'd probably get arrested for disorderly conduct (if you've laughed so hard you actually hurt yourself, you know what I'm talking about).

Whilst wearing the badge, please stick with the Raptor. That's all I'm sayin.    Cause I like ya I would try not to point, but I'd be wearing a shit eatin grin the whole time you were buzzing around the parking lot in that thing. I know a guy who has a SmartCar. Won't let that one slide either, so you're not alone at least.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Wait, what? Who the hell thinks... I like Subaru's.
> 
> You're on your own with the Prius. I'm pretty sure if anyone ever jumped out of a Prius and yelled "Freeze!" I'd probably get arrested for disorderly conduct (if you've laughed so hard you actually hurt yourself, you know what I'm talking about).
> 
> Whilst wearing the badge, please stick with the Raptor. That's all I'm sayin.    Cause I like ya I would try not to point, but I'd be wearing a shit eatin grin the whole time you were buzzing around the parking lot in that thing. I know a guy who has a SmartCar. Won't let that one slide either, so you're not alone at least.


I don't patrol in my Prius! Don't tell me you drive a lesbian outback!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang, glad I drive a Jeep.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I don't patrol in my Prius! Don't tell me you drive a lesbian outback!


LOL - I was just about to post a comment about "nothing screams raging lesbian as much as a Subaru"! :lol:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I don't patrol in my Prius! Don't tell me you drive a lesbian outback!


I was thinking more up the alley of the STi. I've been a wannabe rally car driver at heart ever since I rode my first big wheel on dirt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I still have that extra case of Midol you can offer the tired nurse. I thought certain monthly visitors only stay 5 days.:razz:
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> By the way children, that last sentence is a perfect example of what we call "passive aggressive". Just trying to offer some of my knowledge...


Ouch!
No, really, I meant that from the bottom of my heart! Seriously!

Just because I can't deal with people who have her attitude does not mean I don't wish her well in her endeavors. It might have more to do with my personal shortcomings in dealing with people.

Me, _passive_ aggressive. *snort* :lol:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well for us it all started a few years ago when my neighbor talked to my wife about preparing for hurricanes, living in SW Florida we have been thru Charlie and Wilma. I watched at first with some reservation but thought a little prep for a few days without power is ok then the subject of owning guns for protection came up they caught my attention. Long story short we and the neighbor prep together I have converted a spare bedroom into a prep room with shelves on all 4 walls. we feel we have about a years worth of dehydrated foods the #10 cans and 5 gallon pales , 5500 what generator on a well, swimming pool full of water and a lake across the street. 4 guns,2 pistols, rifle, and a shotgun. to protect from looters. What started as a small week or so of supply's for power outages and such from hurricanes too some thing longer lasting.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I was thinking more up the alley of the STi. I've been a wannabe rally car driver at heart ever since I rode my first big wheel on dirt.


I always wanted a STi. Bunch of guys at my work have them and it's like watching Tokyo drift every time they come into the parking lot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> LOL - I was just about to post a comment about "nothing screams raging lesbian as much as a Subaru"! :lol:


Hey!! I drive a Subaru and I'm not a lesbian! I mean, it was just that one time in college, I was young and drunk!! That doesn't count, does it?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hey!! I drive a Subaru and I'm not a lesbian! I mean, it was just that one time in college, I was young and drunk!! That doesn't count, does it?!


We'll need to see the video so we can judge for ourselves.:lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a friend and a brother who both owned Subaru cars. They used them like most use a Jeep and they were decent cars. If they are lesbians they are trapped in a man's body.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hey!! I drive a Subaru and I'm not a lesbian! I mean, it was just that one time in college, I was young and drunk!! That doesn't count, does it?!


Okay, you owe me a new laptop. I just sprayed coffee all over mine laughing so hard! :lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> We'll need to see the video so we can judge for ourselves.:lol:


I think I still have it...let me PM that to you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I think I still have it...let me PM that to you.


Oh. Wow. OK.

I gottago shower. Afterward, I'll share my professional opinion....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I have a friend and a brother who both owned Subaru cars. They used them like most use a Jeep and they were decent cars. If they are lesbians they are trapped in a man's body.


Hey they may not be gay but their boyfriends are gay.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I figure if they make a law we have to be gay, I'll be a lesbian. ::clapping::


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hey!! I drive a Subaru and I'm not a lesbian! I mean, it was just that one time in college, I was young and drunk!! That doesn't count, does it?!


As long as you don't make eye contact.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> As long as you don't make eye contact.


Damn!! It doesn't matter anyway, I found a second video that I forgot about.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> Damn!! It doesn't matter anyway, I found a second video that I forgot about.


.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Damn!! It doesn't matter anyway, I found a second video that I forgot about.


You keep finding old college videos and you could start your own website and make loads of cash!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Seriously, lesbians are so 90's.

These days I'm into sexy twins.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hey!! I drive a Subaru and I'm not a lesbian! I mean, it was just that one time in college, I was young and drunk!! That doesn't count, does it?!


I've said it before and I'll say it again, this is just one more reason to be on www.prepperforums.net

So a man walks into a bar, and sits down. He starts a conversation with an old guy next to him. The old guy has obviously had a few. He says to the man:

"You see that dock out there? Built it myself, hand crafted each piece, and it's the best dock in town! But do they call me "McGregor the dock builder"? No! And you see that bridge over there? I built that, took me two months, through rain, sleet and scoarching weather, but do they call me "McGregor the bridge builder"? No! And you see that pier over there, I built that, best pier in the county! But do they call me "McGregor the pier builder"? No!"

The old guy looks around, and makes sure that nobody is listening, and leans to the man, and he says:

"but you suck one cock..."


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> You keep finding old college videos and you could start your own website and make loads of cash!


Maybe in Minnesota were a large women in khakis and flannel can be appreciated.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Maybe in Minnesota were a large women in khakis and flannel can be appreciated.


There's nothing hotter than hitchin' your woman up to your fish house and watching her pull it out onto the lake for ya. :lol:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> There's nothing hotter than hitchin' your woman up to your fish house and watching her pull it out onto the lake for ya. :lol:


Afterwords she can rebuild the carburetor on your snowmobile.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Afterwords she can rebuild the carburetor on your snowmobile.


Damn straight!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A woman with that stamina and skill is going to require some down time ..... If your not up for it she might use you to catch fish.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

ESA said:


> I live my life to the fullest each and every day. I do not accept to live a life of fear due to the possibly of a doomsday event. I agree that having years worth of food and all the ammo in this case is useless. The odds of a person living years in this lifestyle is extremely unlikely. Although if that is a way someone wants to live their life it does not affect me in anyway. One of your questions so what do I do? I educate people on what's going on in the world. I am not a hard core prepper, just someone that wants to be some what prepared if SHTF.


And the meaning of your post was???? Is that the same as somewhat pregnant or only beaten half to death or I'll be happy to survive 3 days but not going to try and make it for another week! just askin.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hoo-boy. Here we go again, Ekim. Rational questions can really stir the crap around here. Be careful. :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hoo-boy. Here we go again, Ekim. Rational questions can really stir the crap around here. Be careful. :lol:


Just when it gets interesting you want to ruin it with logic. smh


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> A woman with that stamina and skill is going to require some down time ..... If your not up for it she might use you to catch fish.


That's the plan sir!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Would it be OK if we went back to discussing Mish's lesbianism please?:twisted:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Would it be OK if we went back to discussing Mish's lesbianism please?:twisted:


At least that will get me out of this post as I'm not into low life trash talk that has squat to do with prepping, but each to their own.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim said:


> At least that will get me out of this post as I'm not into low life trash talk that has squat to do with prepping, but each to their own.


I'm just funnin' a bit ekim. No offense meant.

I've changed my mind, I want to talk some Mylar Bags and O2 Absorbers with you...or maybe trade some canning secrets? Hey how about we talk some more guns and ammo? No, wait lets kick around the pros and cons of The Big Berkey Vs. The Katydyn? What about crotchet? I bet you can crotchet a mean scarf? Oooh, firebuilding! Now that's something we can bond over. Wait,wait... have we ever discussed the best handgun caliber? That would be new.

Seriously ekim, humor can and will make a dire situation bearable. I think it is a good survival skill to have. I hope we are OK now, you and me so we can go back to trading banana bread recipes you big stud you!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm just funnin' a bit ekim. No offense meant.
> 
> I've changed my mind, I want to talk some Mylar Bags and O2 Absorbers with you...or maybe trade some canning secrets? Hey how about we talk some more guns and ammo? No, wait lets kick around the pros and cons of The Big Berkey Vs. The Katydyn? What about crotchet? I bet you can crotchet a mean scarf? Oooh, firebuilding! Now that's something we can bond over. Wait,wait... have we ever discussed the best handgun caliber? That would be new.
> 
> Seriously ekim, humor can and will make a dire situation bearable. I think it is a good survival skill to have. I hope we are OK now, you and me so we can go back to trading banana bread recipes you big stud you!


No offense taken, I just didn't see the humor. But from your profile page I can also tell you I don't have any dog bones either. Guess we can't play fetch either. J/K Enjoy your time on the prepping forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10-4
My best to you.


----------



## USPrepperSupply (Oct 15, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> So I read a lot of people's comments both here and other forum and it makes me wonder why bother?
> I firmly believe in being prepared for what ever comes in the future but at the same time I don't believe socking up an arsenal of guns and ammo is the key. Not that I wont defend myself and also hunt. I just don't think shooting my neighbor is the answer to solving the mess we are in.
> I also don't understand the idea of stocking up on 5 years of food for 100 people, and water for the same. To me this is unrealistic and can be taken away at the will of the government or anyone with more guns than I have.
> It also bothers me to see people storing up 10 years worth of top ramen noodles, because I cant help wondering what happens when that supply is gone if you did out live the toxic waste those kind of foods turn us into.
> ...


Read Atlas Shrugged, we are the people who will rebuild after all the moochers and looters have arrived at the end of their dark alley.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

If things ever do go to SHTF people will be glad we are here ...well at least the good ones .....the looters and takers will be dealt with ...accordingly


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm just prepping because I really like banana splits


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Prepping is a nice "together" hobby for Inor and me. And it sure is nice not having to go to the store even once a week.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Prepping is a nice "together" hobby for Inor and me. And it sure is nice not having to go to the store even once a week.


Playing with chemicals is fun too.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

We live our lives the way we want to, and put away some supplies here and there when we can.. We do have some food preps and things. I don't see the point of have every gun under the sun. I don't want to arm the nieghborhood if something happens to us..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Playing with chemicals is fun too.


the playing isn't the fun part... the BOOM is


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> Playing with chemicals is fun too.


Oooh, the ones I like usually end in nitrate. Unfortunately they have ruined my fun since I don't want any federal agents kicking in my door for removing a tree stump in my yard the old fashioned way.


----------

